# Dealperfect 7x7



## ckcommando (Sep 1, 2009)

http://dealperfect.com/detail.dp/sku.22498

what is wrong with it?!?! it is so cheap and it looks legit.
does anyone have one of these(specifically from this site)?


----------



## Bomber (Sep 1, 2009)

It's fake. Why else would they sell the "authentic" one too? It's made by a company called YJ, this is also the factory in which they produce the Type D Cube. Basically it's the same cube but made illegally.

If you want to know why it is wrong then ask MonkeyDude1313.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Sep 1, 2009)

It appears to be real to me. My best guess is that they bought a ton during the sale, and just never bothered to change the other one.


----------



## DavidSanders (Sep 1, 2009)

I would suggest you do not buy it, even if it is real, in my opinion it is nice to buy from Verdes himself.


----------



## Bomber (Sep 1, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> It appears to be real to me. My best guess is that they bought a ton during the sale, and just never bothered to change the other one.



Don't base it on the picture!  I've bought many things from these websites where usually the picture is either misleading or totally wrong. Most of the time you get the item you order just not the packaging displayed in the listing. Just so you don't get all wierded out; I ordered what I thought was a genuine Wii Controller and it turned out just to be a cheap plasticy mess... that worked perfectly and wouldn't look twice at.


----------



## csdoplr (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm gonna get the 6x6 there its a young jun


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Sep 1, 2009)

DON'T! Buying knockoffs is bad for Mr. Verdes, don't buy things because they are cheaper. You will get a higher quality cube and customer service if you buy from Mr. Verdes.


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Sep 1, 2009)

It is totally up to you. Nobody can stop you from ordering. If you think it's a worthy risk, or you don't have enough money and you really want a 7x7, nobody's stopping you. Unfortunately, there is a chance of it being very crappy.


----------



## LNZ (Sep 1, 2009)

I do own 7 knock off cubes and puzzle products. If YJ came out with a perfect (ie no clickyness and lock up problems out the box) 6x6 knockoff, I would buy it. Of course if Verdes did relase such a 6x6 first, I would buy that 6x6 from the V-Cubes site.

Knock off products that I own:

1x3x3 Floppy cube
3x3 Void cube
Eastsheen 2x2
Eastsheen 5x5
Two Eastsheen 4x4 cubes

And if you count the QJ white 4x4 with tiles (which came in the mail today for me, yay) as a Mefferts 4x4 knock off, then add this cube too to the list.


----------



## pentrixter (Sep 1, 2009)

DealPerfect is based on Hong Kong right? I've actually tried out some 7x7x7 clones when I was in Hong Kong. It was really bad. They are really slow compared to the V7. They also lockup and pop like crazy. So far I only know of YJ and Diansheng that have attempted to clone the V7. Since it is really not likely that DealPerfect is selling the DS version, I'm pretty sure this isn't a "deal perfect." Even if they are selling the DS version, no one has tried it. So you'll be the first wave of guinea pigs.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Sep 1, 2009)

Buy from verdes help support the real thing.


----------



## panyan (Sep 1, 2009)

Inf3rn0 said:


> Buy from verdes help support the real thing.



and if we buy both?


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Sep 1, 2009)

panyan said:


> Inf3rn0 said:
> 
> 
> > Buy from verdes help support the real thing.
> ...



It depends. If the other option wasn't availible, would you have bought 2 v-cubes? If so, still bad IMO. If not and the other is just for comparison, that's fine.


----------



## Kit Clement (Sep 1, 2009)

Actually, that's legit. Look at all the pictures, there's a V-Cube box and logo there. Knockoff companies wouldn't use that.

EDIT: Changed my mind. The box may look real, but if you look at the V-cube 6 they offer, the box is definitely not legit, even though they stole the look.

http://dealperfect.com/detail.dp/sku.22428

And there's an "authentic" 7x7x7 sold there too.

http://dealperfect.com/detail.dp/sku.22497


----------



## LNZ (Sep 1, 2009)

The 6x6 they offer is the YJ brand.


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 2, 2009)

LNZ said:


> Knock off products that I own:
> Eastsheen 2x2
> Eastsheen 5x5
> Two Eastsheen 4x4 cubes



I've never seen knockoffs of Eastsheens. Eastsheens themselves are not knockoffs.


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Sep 2, 2009)

ES knockoffs exist.


----------



## LNZ (Sep 2, 2009)

Eastsheen knockoffs do exist. 

When my Eastsheen 5x5 knock off exploded on me (for turning it at decent speed for about 10 turns), I had to re-assemble it. Then I discovered it was the exact 5x5 internal mechanism as the real Eastsheen 5x5 as shown of the sheet that came with it. 

When my Eastsheen 4x4 knockoff exploded, I noticed the same thing. The internals of the KO was the same as the real Eatsheen 4x4 cube.


----------



## panyan (Sep 5, 2009)

Jake Gouldon said:


> DON'T! Buying knockoffs is bad for Mr. Verdes, don't buy things because they are cheaper. You will get a higher quality cube and customer service if you buy from Mr. Verdes.



but how do you know its higher quality if you havent tried the ripoff???


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Sep 6, 2009)

panyan said:


> Jake Gouldon said:
> 
> 
> > DON'T! Buying knockoffs is bad for Mr. Verdes, don't buy things because they are cheaper. You will get a higher quality cube and customer service if you buy from Mr. Verdes.
> ...



Youtube reviews.


----------



## DcF1337 (Sep 6, 2009)

Mm, I wonder. If I already have genuine V-cubes, will it hurt if I buy counterfeits to compare them?


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Sep 6, 2009)

Not if you wouldn't have bought more v-cubes.


----------



## TomZ (Sep 6, 2009)

It won't physically hurt, but you will _always_ hurt Verdes by buying F-cubes, regardless of whether you (have the intent to) own none, a few or a hundred V-Cubes. You are providing KO manufacturers with the resources (money) they need to continue their work, and thus hurting Verdes.


----------



## Jason (Sep 6, 2009)

I agree. You should be providing Verdes with the resources (money) he needs , and thus allowing him to bring out awesome cubes likes 8x8s to 11x11s


----------



## luke1984 (Sep 6, 2009)

Jake Gouldon said:


> DON'T! Buying knockoffs is bad for Mr. Verdes, don't buy things because they are cheaper. You will get a higher quality cube and customer service if you buy from Mr. Verdes.



Although I agree on not buying knock-offs, I don't think you should do it for customer service, 'cause theirs isn't that great...

By the way, they also sell the cube4you 3x3x4 and it's cheaper!


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Sep 7, 2009)

luke1984 said:


> Jake Gouldon said:
> 
> 
> > DON'T! Buying knockoffs is bad for Mr. Verdes, don't buy things because they are cheaper. You will get a higher quality cube and customer service if you buy from Mr. Verdes.
> ...



I'm pretty sure their 3x3x4 is just extended, not fully functional. 

Why isn't their customer service great? I lost a center cap, contacted them about it, and recieved a replacement in less than a week? I have never heard 1 bad thing about their customer support.


----------



## TomZ (Sep 7, 2009)

They carry both an extended 3x3x4 and the C4Y FF 3x3x4's.


----------



## luke1984 (Sep 7, 2009)

Jake Gouldon said:


> luke1984 said:
> 
> 
> > Jake Gouldon said:
> ...





TomZ said:


> They carry both an extended 3x3x4 and the C4Y FF 3x3x4's.



Yeah they sell the Cube4You DIY 3x3x4 too...

I've heard a lot of bad things about the v-cube company customer service, like telling people to stop whining when they asked for replacement parts.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Sep 7, 2009)

luke1984 said:


> I've heard a lot of bad things about the v-cube company customer service


Just hearsay then, no personal experience? 

I am motivated to chip in with *SOME FACTS* (  )

Verdes Innovations have always been excellent with my orders and with my replacement parts -- even when I explained that the loss of centre caps was my own fault. In business dealings I take the care to make my correspondences polite and reasonable and more often than not I get polite and reasonable results. YMMV


----------



## LNZ (Sep 7, 2009)

There are Youtube videos that already do this. Enter "Izovire" into Youtube and watch his videos. He compares the real V-Cubes and the chinese made knock offs. Apart from the 6x6, go for the real V-Cubes and if you really badly want a 6x6 (like me), buy the knock off or wait until a perfect V-Cube 6 comes along.


----------



## panyan (Sep 7, 2009)

luke1984 said:


> Although I agree on not buying knock-offs, I don't think you should do it for customer service, 'cause theirs isn't that great...



i agree, i buy ALOT of stuff on the internet and the v0cube customer support is 4th from the bottom of my list, which stands at around 200 different sellers from all over the place (not just cubes )


----------



## jdouglasusn (Sep 7, 2009)

I wouldn't buy that garbage. It's totally worth it to buy from the V-Cube website. For instance if a core to one of your cube breaks (my 6x6) Most likely he will ship you the part(s) you need at a very low cost.

Also not buying from Mr. Verdes will make it that much harder on him to release more cubes in the future. They do cost money to make. So not buying from V-Cube will prolong the release of the V8 and up. Just my $.02:


----------



## jdouglasusn (Sep 8, 2009)

Jake Gouldon said:


> luke1984 said:
> 
> 
> > Jake Gouldon said:
> ...



Same here. My V6 core broke, plus I was buying more stuff from them. They included it with my purchase. I owed them a couple more bucks for the extra parts. They said they would use the ''honor system" and trust that I pay. what company really does that? They are well worth it.


----------



## luke1984 (Sep 8, 2009)

Ok, I stand corrected. I've heard at least 6 cases of bad service, but the problem may have been on the customer's side. Hard to say, most people aren't honest about how friendly they were in their e-mail I guess.


----------

